# im looking for the best clogs out there



## davesel (Sep 24, 2009)

i wear sanita safe leo they are way too heavy and my feet heart at the end of the day , im looking for the best *clogs $100* PLUS. what do you recomend? thanks.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I wear Danskos and they're my first pair of clogs and I'm really happy with them. Only problem i had was learning to walk in clogs but I don't fall out of them now! Definitely worth the money and at the end of a day my feet aren't sore at all.


----------



## fowler (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe not the best,But very comfy and good grip 

on dennys.co.uk 

Dennys chef sandal DK04


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

A couple of years back I would have recommended Danskos hands down. but they switched manufacturers on me...there was a noticeable difference in them. I am glad to hear the good review from the previous poster regarding Danskos, but to me, they just aren't what they used to be. They are still great as far as clogs go, but honestly, do not overlook less expensive, plain workshoes. Shoes for Crews, Dickies, etc....they are popular because they work. good luck in your shopping!


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I normally just wear Dickies skateboarding shoes(They're light and grip well) but for an event where I might be in the dining room, table-side carving, VIP schmoozing, etc., I have a nice looking pair of Dansko men's clogs. I love them.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Birkis

I'm getting a pair myself

Birki : world of comfort :: Birkis Shoes Sandals Clogs Collection 2008


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Take a look at these Keen clogs. Comfiest shoe I've ever worn! Twelve hours on my feet in these and no sore puppies at the end of the day.

Keen PTC Slip On at Zappos.com


----------

